# Anybody use a trencher/Ditch Witch?



## DYI hunting (Apr 2, 2007)

I am looking to rent a Ditch Witch from Home Depot.  They run $178 per day and I am trying to figure out if I can do everything I need to in one day.  How fast do those thing dig?  I have to trench about 600 to 800 feet, 30 inches deep.


----------



## Rick Alexander (Apr 2, 2007)

*for that price*

it must be the one mounted on the back of a small tractor that you sit on right?  I rented one last year that you walk behind that would cut a tranch about 3 inches wide by at most about 24 inches deep.  If you could get by with that you could save a good deal of money.  I cut about 300 yards worth of trench in about 4 hours with it.  Tough to keep the trench exackly straight and you won't make in sudden turns easily but it sure beat shovelling.  I imagine a tractor type would be a real breeze.


----------



## DYI hunting (Apr 2, 2007)

Nope, $178 per day at Home Depot was for the walk behind trencher.  I just called my local rental store and they have the same walk behind trencher for $125 per day and $225 for the rider.  I would have guessed Home Depot to be the cheapest, boy was I wrong.

Might just go with the rider.  For 800 feet of work, it probably will be worth the extra money.


----------



## chambers270 (Apr 2, 2007)

I rented one for less than $100 about a year ago. It was a walkbehind and I cut in two trenches, both around 100 feet in around 1 hour.

I woud say that you could run 600 feet in one day with no problem.

Chris


----------



## 60Grit (Apr 2, 2007)

If you're going for a clean 30" then I'm guessing (man that is dangerous) that you are putting power in the ground.

That means you need a trencher that will crumb or clean 36" deep, and for 6 to 800 feet, which is a broad range, you will not only need a rider, you will need a good sized rider.

If it is just for a water line, you don't need to go near that deep and a lesser sized model may work.

Don't discount how much grief and delay roots and rocks can cause to an abused, poorly maintained rental machine.

Good luck.


----------



## DYI hunting (Apr 2, 2007)

It is water line.  Maybe 30 inches is too deep?  I don't know the requirements, something like 24 inches below the frost line or something?  I would put it a lot shallower if I can without fear of bursting due to driving over it or freezing.  This is for a supply out to the garden so it will only be used a few months per year.


----------



## DYI hunting (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh yeah, with the call before you dig number, will they make utilities all the way to your house?  I really don't want to find where the underground power line runs the hard way.


----------



## double b (Apr 2, 2007)

Yeah, the call before you dig people (ga upc) folks will.  Give them a call and make sure you get your ticket # from them.  They should have it located within a few days.  I would only go about 18- 20" for a water line.  I am assuming you will only be running at most a 1" line?  Anyway, make sure you pack good dirt in around it and no rocks on top.  That should keep it from being crushed.  And like it was said above, keep in mind rocks and roots have a lot to do with amount of work done with one of those.


----------



## 60Grit (Apr 2, 2007)

DYI hunting said:


> Oh yeah, with the call before you dig number, will they make utilities all the way to your house? I really don't want to find where the underground power line runs the hard way.


 
Just tell them that you need the service lines and main lines located on the addressed property. And what ever you do, do not lose the ticket number they give you. 

Water is dug a max of around 18" deep in Ga. We don't have a frost line. But your Gas lines and Power lines are good to have located.
If you have any phone lines or worse, Cable TV lines underground, do not trust the locate markers, they can be off a foot or so on those shallow lines such as that.


----------



## Jason280 (Apr 2, 2007)

It really depends on the type of ground and the terrain, especially with a walk behind.  For 6-800 feet, I would go with a rider over a walk behind any day, even if it was $100 more.  I walk behind can really beat you to death, especially in tough soil.


----------



## double b (Apr 2, 2007)

When I installed irrigation, the cable co. would not locate.  It was cheaper to them to have someone go out and fix a line than to have someone locate then go out again and fix the line.  Phone is usually not that deep because most lines are plowed in.  Keep your # because if you do cut something, and it is outside of the 3' area they marked, they are responsible and it should not cost a dime to have repaired.


----------



## 60Grit (Apr 2, 2007)

Here's who you need to contact prior to digging now. 
http://www.gaupc.com/

It's not the same as the good ole days when you could call each utility and have them locate, or not.

If you don't go through these folks first and obtain a dig number you can be sacked for a whole lot of money just for digging trench whether you hit a utility or not.

Government bureacracy at it's finest.

Also, if you will look in the top right hand corner of the home page you will see a link to the Ga. Law regarding digging.​


----------



## DYI hunting (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks guys.  I called the county and they recommended 18 to 24 inches.  I guess I will go with around 18.  

Going to run 1 inch PVC line and plan on pushing around 60 PSI down it for the garden.

Now just have to call the call before you dig guys and wait.


----------



## DYI hunting (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks scooter for the link, now I don't have to search all over for their number!


----------



## Burl E. (Apr 2, 2007)

Why walk, when you can RIDE!  

I've used both. The only thing the walk behind is good for, is tight places you can't get the ride type into. 

You will save money in both time and labor in the long run.


----------



## chambers270 (Apr 2, 2007)

I was putting in a 3/4 inch water line but I only went about 10 inches. But of course it does not get cold down here to often. It must get cold up there to put it 2 ft deep!

Also mine went so quick because I was working in sandy soil. Although it did knock through some roots with no problem.

Chris


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Apr 2, 2007)

get one you can ride withblade on front to backfill.the one you ride will be worth the money.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Apr 4, 2007)

Burl E. said:


> Why walk, when you can RIDE!
> 
> I've used both. The only thing the walk behind is good for, is tight places you can't get the ride type into.
> 
> You will save money in both time and labor in the long run.



I also have used both.I would pay triple to use the rider if I had to,will never (I hope)use the walk behind again


----------



## REMINGTON710 (Apr 4, 2007)

rideing ones are fun, and save tons of time


----------



## corn grinder (Apr 7, 2007)

*Ditch Witch Trencher*

Did you rent a trencher yet? If not try asking about a Ditch Witch 255SX vibratory plow. It will trench your pipe in 20" to 24" deep easy (the softer (Rain) the ground the deeper it'll go.) It will pull the pipe in without digging a trench, and having to put all the dirt back in. All you see on top of the ground is a 1/2" to 3/4"groove. No matter what size pipe you run. Just run the tires back over the groove to pack it down, and close the groove up. And you can hardly even see where you buried the pipe when your done. I operate one daily. But I plant T.V. drops and not pipe. Only a matter of swapping plow blades.


----------

